
1940 HMS Glorious disaster blamed on secret mission, not its commander - samizdis
https://www.thetimes.co.uk/edition/news/secret-history-behind-hms-glorious-disaster-during-second-world-war-revealed-vlx9680rp
======
samizdis
> "... a compelling trail of evidence linking HMS Glorious to Churchill’s
> “Operation Paul”, a secret plan to attack neutral Sweden and stop the export
> of iron ore to Hitler’s Germany."

